# Building



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

We are considering buying in Portugal and have seen a propery we like,my husband is a builder and the property needs some work doing,ie,wall building,gates,patio's,covered seating area and some other things that we would like to do to modify the place,the only problem we think we have now is that somebody has told us that instead of him doing work himself we have to pay a trades person and get papers or we will not be able to resell the property if it does not have the correct licences,even though we are not talking electrics ect only outside repairs and wall building ect,can any body tell me if this is true,obviously we are looking to save what we can and it would help out a great deal if we could do a lot of the work ourselves.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You only need a registered tradesperson/builder if a planning permission is reguired or for certain licences like replacing a roof, gas like UK should only be done by a registered fitter, equally you might need certain parts of electrics checked and certified a bit depends on your use of property.

The age of property defines the certificates you should/must have at purchase or you would need to sell
I've posted this not long ago

I would advise before you start any work you do familiarise yourself with some of the very different installation methods for electrics and plumbing any major works or remodelling need a bit of pre-planning and over installing of tube work for both


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks canoeman,there won't be any electrical or plumbing work we are only really looking to do mainly brick type works,like walls,outdoor seating areas and a covered terrace for sitting out of the sun,this will have a roof but will be open fronted so would we need planning for this.


----------

